# Warranty? Parts for PX4 from Beretta?



## badman400 (Jun 12, 2006)

Long time since I've signed in here. I have a question for the Beretta sages.

In the past with other firearms I've been able to call up and get small part sent to me at no charge. I think I may have a chipped mag release (the steel part inside), on My PX4 Storm 9mm. It has been a perfect pistol through 1500+ rounds or so and I can change the part myself.

Will Beretta send this part as a warranty item, or will I have to buy this part. Thanks in advance for any help.

Do any of know where I can find a good exploded diagram of the PX4 and part/part numbers on the net?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

See here:

PX4 | World's Largest Supplier of Firearm Accessories, Gun Parts and Gunsmithing Tools - BROWNELLS

You will probably have to either order it yourself or send the gun into Beretta. I do not believe they will send you a specific part.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Beretta PX4 Magazine Release Kit (3pc)


----------

